# Colts seen, or "Hey, Baldy!"..........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Baldy,

You have posted so much on the little Colts you've come across that I sort of think of you every time I run across one.

Couple of days ago a gent came into the Senior Center where I hang out telling me about the little Colt he's got. Finally, he brought it in to show me, a Colt Agent .38 Special. This gun has Colt grips of smooth walnut, in fair-to-good condition. Shows its age but a reliable gun.

Then stopped by a gunshop that had a .38 Special Colt Cobra, excellent condition, for $350.00. A little steep in price, I think, pawn shops usually go just under $300. I'd be tempted to dicker it it were the Detective Special instead of the alloy gun.


Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I sure wish I could get up your way Bob as all I can find around here in the way of Colts are beat to death and junk. Of corse they still want high dollars for them. I would love to find both of them in fair condition for around $300-$350. Last fall I bought two S&W M-36's no dash for $300 a peice at a show. They were like brand new. I carry one daily. The D-Special is by far the best of the two but I would take either.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Up here, in Memphis, Tennessee, most Colts don't bring top dollar, except for Pythons, Single Action Army, and the trendy autos.

And, for some reason, aluminum alloy guns go for less than their all-steel counterparts.

Vintage Smiths bring the big dollars here, though.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Bob. Everything down here is going out of site. Even the old Ruger Security-Sixs and that whole series. I paid $400 for my Speed-Six. It was new but that gun only sold for about $275 when it came out in 1982. S&W's have gone up about $100 bucks from what they sold for last year and forget Colts as they have gone plum crazy. I don't even waste my time looking at them anymore. Oh well such is life good luck.


----------

